# BMOQ-AUG 26th



## secondchance (1 Aug 2013)




----------



## Stiman (1 Aug 2013)

I'll be there. Engineer Officer.
Can't wait!


----------



## secondchance (1 Aug 2013)

AERE ( Aerospace Engineering)


----------



## Stiman (1 Aug 2013)

Where are you coming in from?

I'm in Ottawa. I'm finishing up my two weeks of work as a structural engineer. I'm also going to ramp up my training this month in preparation. Crossfit, running and lots of push-ups and sit-ups.


----------



## secondchance (1 Aug 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Where are you coming in from?
> 
> I'm in Ottawa. I'm finishing up my two weeks of work as a structural engineer. I'm also going to ramp up my training this month in preparation. Crossfit, running and lots of push-ups and sit-ups.


Montreal here.
I was doing Crossfit early , but now I do more running , push-ups and sit-ups .


----------



## bulldog24 (1 Aug 2013)

See you guys there, I really need to ramp up the working out.. did Crossfit a few months ago but not much since.


----------



## secondchance (1 Aug 2013)

bulldog24 said:
			
		

> See you guys there, I really need to ramp up the working out.. did Crossfit a few months ago but not much since.


Pilot?


----------



## Stiman (1 Aug 2013)

So I'm assuming we'll be a platoon of mostly DEO applicants, right? That should make things interesting.

I find as time passes by I'm getting more and more excited about this. I was really hoping for the best, but preparing for the worst.


----------



## skyhigh10 (1 Aug 2013)

Swear in date etc finally set  with my RC-   arriving August 24th in St. Jean  

I'm hoping for the best, planning for the best, and preparing to do my best   

Quite the opportunity.


----------



## bulldog24 (2 Aug 2013)

secondchance said:
			
		

> Pilot?



Yes, Pilot.


----------



## Lysandria (2 Aug 2013)

Flying in from BC, super excited!


----------



## Stiman (7 Aug 2013)

Does anyone know when we will receive our first paycheck? Will it be August 30th (since 31st is a Saturday)? or do you figure we'll get paid on September 13th (since 15th is a Sunday).

Maybe I'll PM DAA about it if no one knows here.


----------



## anneadit (7 Aug 2013)

Did you guys get any email with information on what to do next lol


----------



## secondchance (8 Aug 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when we will receive our first paycheck? Will it be August 30th (since 31st is a Saturday)? or do you figure we'll get paid on September 13th (since 15th is a Sunday).
> 
> Maybe I'll PM DAA about it if no one knows here.



You will get your money direct to your account.Don't forget to bring VOID check from your bank.
First payment can be after September 15th because we can not  do all paperwork before August 30th.


----------



## Lysandria (8 Aug 2013)

Just got my email and joining instructions today although the offer came in almost two weeks ago now. I am sure you will get yours pronto. Maybe call them if its getting close to your swearing in date and ask. I still don't know anything about storage but at least have BMOQ instructions for now and tentative departure date, although it keeps changing


----------



## anneadit (12 Aug 2013)

Does anyone have any info on this security clearance form they mention on the CFLRS website?


----------



## Lysandria (12 Aug 2013)

I got it emailed to me, its one we filled out before I believe. Form 330-60 is what we need to bring with us, mind you I also had a call from my RC and they wanted a new 330-23 as well.


----------



## cjette1 (13 Aug 2013)

Hey all,

I'll be flying out of Calgary on the 24th.
Going in for infantry.

Hope to meet you guys while there!


----------



## Stiman (13 Aug 2013)

Awesome! see you there!


----------



## Stiman (13 Aug 2013)

What is everyone bringing for clothes for those first couple days? Jeans and polo? That's what I was thinking of wearing.


----------



## Lysandria (13 Aug 2013)

The joining instructions say casual dress pants and casual dress collared shirts so I'm bringing black pants and dress shirts. I'll probably pack a pair of jeans for when we get weekends off later on in the course.


----------



## Stiman (13 Aug 2013)

I read that too. The reason I bring it up is because I've read on this site somewhere that people who were over-dressed in those first couple days wished they had just worn jeans and a polo like other people. But I don't recall whether it was people talking about BMQ or BMOQ.

Also, I swear in tomorrow. I'm very excited for this!


----------



## skyhigh10 (13 Aug 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> I read that too. The reason I bring it up is because I've read on this site somewhere that people who were over-dressed in those first couple days wished they had just worn jeans and a polo like other people. But I don't recall whether it was people talking about BMQ or BMOQ.
> 
> Also, I swear in tomorrow. I'm very excited for this!



Join the club! 

Honestly, bring a pair of dress pants and a few shirts. Bring jeans too ... and some comfy polo's or something. I'm sure you will get some time to change if it comes down to us being overdressed. Just do your best to following the joining instructions to a T.


----------



## the tickler (14 Aug 2013)

Where in BC are you flying from Lysandria? Anyone else leaving from Victoria on the 24th?


----------



## skyhigh10 (14 Aug 2013)

Lysandria said:
			
		

> The joining instructions say casual dress pants and casual dress collared shirts so I'm bringing black pants and dress shirts. I'll probably pack a pair of jeans for when we get weekends off later on in the course.



Hey, out of curiosity, which joining instructions are you reading? The link with the Candidate Information Booklet provided to me is dated July 2012.  Consult page 6, it doesn't specify dress clothing but COMFORTABLE clothes.  

Just want to make sure i'm reading the most recent+ accurate material.


----------



## Stiman (14 Aug 2013)

There's a PDF download at cflrs.forces.gc.ca. I imagine it's the latest version.

I think it says comfortable dress pants.


----------



## Stiman (14 Aug 2013)

Just looked it up. Annex B, Part 1 lists civilian clothes to bring. It says casual dress pants and shirts.


----------



## cjette1 (15 Aug 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Hey, out of curiosity, which joining instructions are you reading? The link with the Candidate Information Booklet provided to me is dated July 2012.  Consult page 6, it doesn't specify dress clothing but COMFORTABLE clothes.
> 
> Just want to make sure i'm reading the most recent+ accurate material.



I got the same link. Honestly I would just go with exactly what it says, comfortable clothes. Nothing with screaming logo's but something that you'd feel comfortable wearing to a job interview without feeling overdressed. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## secondchance (15 Aug 2013)

I created facebook group for our BMOQ platoon L17. If you want to join- send me PM and I will add you.


----------



## skyhigh10 (15 Aug 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Just looked it up. Annex B, Part 1 lists civilian clothes to bring. It says casual dress pants and shirts.



Well that leads me to one more question. 

How come there is an "X" in said column instead of a "1" for Quantity. Optional? Not required?  I mean there is also an X for casual dress shoes, non marking sport shoes (separate from running shoes) , and so on. For bathing suit (provided by QM as stated), has an X beside it yet is listed under "arrival" .  

Cheers.  See you all in 9 days


----------



## Stiman (15 Aug 2013)

I think the 'X' indicates an unspecified quantity. That's my guess.


----------



## secondchance (15 Aug 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> I think the 'X' indicates an unspecified quantity. That's my guess.


Exactly.


----------



## secondchance (16 Aug 2013)

Don't forget to take good sport running shoes .


----------



## Unknown21 (20 Aug 2013)

Hey guys, looks like I'm joining this part a little late.
I look forward to meeting everyone. 
I'm getting sworn in Thursday and flying out 2 days after! It all feels a little quick but at least that gives me no time to think about things to much!


----------



## Duckman54 (21 Aug 2013)

You outta New West?  I was there on 14th for swearing-in, and when talking about the short notice, Captain said they said they have one person gonna be *super-last-minute* for this group.  Sounds like you fit the bill! Lol


----------



## shogun506 (21 Aug 2013)

I'll clear some stuff up for you guys. When it says casual dress clothing, it's worded really badly. Wear casual clothes and that includes jeans. My best bet would be a polo and jeans with running shoes. I just graduated the April officer course and we all showed up in dress clothing and dress shoes only to change into running shoes and jeans the next day.  Don't waste the space, bring one set of dress clothes if you want but make sure you have enough casual because that is what you'll be wearing until you get your combats. 

Also,  you're going to have some "fun" people who are going to be recoursed onto your platoon once you get to CFLRS. If they are the ones I'm thinking of,  for your own good don't put much stock into what they tell you.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Aug 2013)

Reaper-1 said:
			
		

> I'll clear some stuff up for you guys. When it says casual dress clothing, it's worded really badly. Wear casual clothes and that includes jeans. My best bet would be a polo and jeans with running shoes. I just graduated the April officer course and we all showed up in dress clothing and dress shoes only to change into running shoes and jeans the next day.  Don't waste the space, bring one set of dress clothes if you want but make sure you have enough casual because that is what you'll be wearing until you get your combats.
> 
> Also,  you're going to have some "fun" people who are going to be recoursed onto your platoon once you get to CFLRS. If they are the ones I'm thinking of,  for your own good don't put much stock into what they tell you.



WHAT!....OCdts wearing jeans?......Sacrilege!


----------



## Stiman (21 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the info reaper-1!


----------



## Jester_TG (23 Aug 2013)

I was on the same course as Reaper-1....

I echo everything he said. Please don't show up in a shirt and tie. How comfortable do you think you will be climbing 13 flights of stairs 3+ times a day in a tie?

Also yea - please enjoy your recoursee's LOL - one in particular should be good for a laugh or 2

The rest you can figure out on your own.....enjoy the experience.


----------

